

Single chip optical spectrometer - ChuckMcM
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-03/new-ultra-sensitive-sensor-could-sense-any-substance-taking-light-sensing-tech-out-lab

======
ChuckMcM
This is an interesting technology if it pans out, basically a way to do
analysis quickly and cheaply for identifying unknown substances. Its also
another example of how MEMs and quantum dots are combining to make tools that
used to be impossible, possible (another article linked here talked about
quantum dots application in wide spectrum solar cells)

